# WoW Cataclysm Guild Design



## SeyitAbi (3. März 2010)

Hey leute,

hier mein aller erstes *"WoW"* Gildendesign zum kommenden Addon *Cataclysm*. Verbesserungsvorschläge sowie Kritik gern gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß.

*Deviantart Link:* http://seyitabi.devi...esign-155831604
*Demo:* http://fc06.devianta...by_SeyitAbi.jpg

mfg


----------



## b1ubb (3. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus, gehört nur nicht in diesen Forenteil


----------



## SeyitAbi (3. März 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt wusste ich nicht wo ich es reinposten soll, weil es ja kein Bereich für "Designs" o.Ä. gibt =P


----------



## b1ubb (3. März 2010)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt wusste ich nicht wo ich es reinposten soll, weil es ja kein Bereich für "Designs" o.Ä. gibt =P



Bist du blind?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/forum/226-designerlounge/


----------



## Bo0m (3. März 2010)

Schaut ganz nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (3. März 2010)

doch klar die designerlounge
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/forum/226-designerlounge/

sieht btw sehr nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (3. März 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Bist du blind?
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...designerlounge/



...

hab es dann wohl übersehen -_-


----------



## c0bRa (3. März 2010)

das gelb beim Palalogo passt mal überhaupt nich ^^

das MUSS rosa werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fv_grimm (3. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. März 2010)

Lol das is natürlich ärgerlich... aber sowas is mir seit meiner spielzeit eigentlich noch nie passiert, nichmal eines deiner punkte^^


----------



## Amarillo (3. März 2010)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> 
> hier mein aller erstes *"WoW"* Gildendesign zum kommenden Addon *Cataclysm*. Verbesserungsvorschläge sowie Kritik gern gesehen.
> 
> ...




Tja was soll man sagen optisch sehr gut! Gesamtpaket kann man leider nicht beurteilen, da nur als Screen! Weiter so 

Welche Schriftart hast du beim Logo genutzt. Ich muss momentan meine Anfragenden immer mit dem Underworld-Font abspeisen. Deine Schrift ist für mich aber interesannter! 

Kritisieren würde ich das Denglish! Entweder deutsch oder englisch. 

Trotzdem 9+/10


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. März 2010)

Sieht echt super aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. März 2010)

Schaut ok aus, aber der Header ist völlig überdimensioniert + eine Grafik in Photoshop zu malen ist was anderes als das Ganze auch als funktionierende Website zu haben.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schaut ok aus, aber der Header ist völlig überdimensioniert + eine Grafik in Photoshop zu malen ist was anderes als das Ganze auch als funktionierende Website zu haben.



Richtig

Man nimmt nicht nur ein Hintergrund bild und macht paar Links oder so rein >.>


----------



## HopelessWarii (3. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (5. März 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Tja was soll man sagen optisch sehr gut! Gesamtpaket kann man leider nicht beurteilen, da nur als Screen! Weiter so
> 
> Welche Schriftart hast du beim Logo genutzt. Ich muss momentan meine Anfragenden immer mit dem Underworld-Font abspeisen. Deine Schrift ist für mich aber interesannter!
> 
> ...



*Font: Morpheus*

aja und danke fürs feedback =)


----------



## Amarillo (6. März 2010)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> *Font: Morpheus*




Danke


----------



## &#40845;Nami (6. März 2010)

Sieht echt genial aus weiter so


----------



## Raefael (7. März 2010)

Da muss ich mich meinen Vorschreiben anschließen.
Alles in allem ein gelungenes Mockup, wäre nur interessant das "live" zu sehen.

Auf jeden Fall um längen besser als das meiste was man momentan findet wenn man nach Joomla, etc. und Cataclysm sucht.

//Rafa


----------



## xdave78 (8. März 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt find ich den Header auch zu überdimensioniert. Ich fänds cooler wenn die Page unter dem Deathwing anfangen täte. Das würde ausreichen und hätte auch mehr den Fokus auf die Informationen. Ansonsten wie gesagt geil.


----------



## Raefael (9. März 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> 
> Welche Schriftart hast du beim Logo genutzt. Ich muss momentan meine Anfragenden immer mit dem Underworld-Font abspeisen. Deine Schrift ist für mich aber interesannter!


Vielleicht kannst Du von denen hier ja was gebrauchen.

50+ High Quality Gothic & Horror Fonts
100 Abstract and Grunge Fonts

[twitter]raefael[/twitter]


----------



## Lichknight (9. März 2010)

Huhu,

nun hört sicht vllt. doof an, aber in welchen Richtung geht die Gestaltung von solch Grafiken, und/oder Websites?
Gehört das schon zum Grafikdesigner? Oder etwas anderes in der Richtung?

Mfg


----------



## Raefael (10. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

sowohl als auch.
Das was an Grafiken für dieses Mockup erstellt wurde, sollten beide, also der Grafiker wie der Webdesigner, aus dem FF beherrschen.

Wobei der Webdesigner wohl eher schon das Layout der Page vor Augen hat wenn er sich seine Vorlage erstellt und hier und da rumexperimentiert bis es gut aussieht.
Während der Grafiker eher die Optik der Seite im Kopf hat und das Layout etwas hinten anstellt.

Beides unter einen Hut zu bringen und Hand in Hand zu arbeiten macht am Ende gutes Webdesign aus.

[twitter]raefael[/twitter]


----------

